# Neon tetras?



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

Would it be ok to buy some neon tetras and add them to my RBP tank so that he can have them as a snack every once and a while? give me some ideas


----------



## skanky-boy (Jan 29, 2007)

Uhm I did that, it's not a terrible idea but when you put the neons in the tank dont excpect them to last much more then 2 days. I put 15 neons in my tank once to make the tank look nice, have some activity but after a day the neons all died. Well not died, but eaten.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had neons and zebra danios in my mix shoal for over 2 months. If you feed them well enough, they will prefer the burger over the fry. lol. They do get picked off slowly, but they can last a while.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

this is done when the piranhas are a fair size so they wont even bother with the little fish but like it is stated above if they are not fed enough they will eat whatever they can


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

In my opinion, it is okay to do that once in a while, but only with fish that are sold as pets (such as neon tetras). They will be less likely to be carrying diseases/parasites since they are sold as pets. Just remember that you run risks with ALL live foods.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

well if your going to give them live fish, get them some guppies as they are much cheaper and you can breed them on your own easily. actually if they live in your tank long enough(3 days or so) they might just have a dozen or so babies. it's happened to me.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

My three pearl Danios have lasted MONTHS!! its crazy. the oher 3 got picke doff.


----------



## MaJi (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah i fed my five RBP goldfish once, and i've also fed them silver dollar fish. I mean they love them... but i only feed them live food everyonce and awhile. You should look to see where your P's natural habitat is and what they eat in the wild. You would be amazed what they eat. But as mentioned above, you run the risk of diseases and parasites incubating in your tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, go right ahead.
No problemo.

There is a public aquarium somewhere, I can't remember where, but it is a HUGE aquarium with a bunch of red bellies and a bunch of neons swimming together,
The reds are at a size that they are pretty much disinterested in the neons, and it really makes for a cool sight to see them all swimming together.


----------

